# Refinishing BMW style 68's. color suggestions?



## ski.:R (Aug 21, 2010)

Just got an E46 M3, sold my R32. I'm missing it, but I love the M! Anyways, I live in utah so to drive a rwd car in the snow, good snow tires are a must. didn't want to deal with swapping tires so I picked up some Style 68 wheels (BMW's recommended winter wheel for the M3). well, they are in horrible condition. tons of rash, and chipping paint on the rear wheels. So i decided to refinish them myself before having them mounted. 

I normally hate when people have small black stock wheels. I HATE IT. but i can't get myself to spend all this time refinishing them, and paint them stock silver. And i love crazy colors on gti's, but i'm not sure how i feel about them on an M3.. So i guess right now i'm leaning toward black. It would give a murdered out look, and they will be done very well (hopefully...). 

BUT I WANT SUGGESTIONS. feel free to PS your design on my pics or another e46. I'm not usually the type to ask for opinions on this but i'm feeling it right now. I have another day of prep at least, and i'm waiting to buy paint until then. 


















*Curb rash and chipped paint* 









*paint removed, rash barley showing*


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I'm not really a fan of black wheels on pretty much any car; it makes the whole wheewell area look like a black hole to me. I like more contrast. But I can understand not wanting it to look stock silver either. Possible to find some sort of darker metallic silver maybe? Not sure what paint products you're planning on using... Duplicolor makes a graphite wheel coating that might work? 

GTarr


----------



## O.G. D-Wet (Jul 1, 2011)

plastidip or dublicolor black-chrome? ...maybe you will have to paint them chrome before you can use the black-chrome... or maybe the black-chrome finish is only meant for real chrome lol idk... i think a dark maroon or teal would look really cool on your black M


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

really who cares how crappy the winter wheels look... that's the whole point of them. 

on another note, I'd imagine the E46 M3 with good snow tires on it would be fairly easy to drive in the snow, as it has nothing down low, so no torque to be breaking traction with or anything


----------



## ski.:R (Aug 21, 2010)

yeah definitely not plasti-dipping, but i'm thinking about a burgundy or something. I love teal on white or black GTI's but probably not gonna put it on the M. I like the dark graphite idea too. Yes, you shouldn't be using your nicest wheels in the winter, but that doesn't mean i want to have ugly beat up wheels on it either. I went out of town so i haven't gotten to painting them yet. thanks for the suggestions. :thumbup: 

as far as how easy it will be to drive in the snow, I don't know yet. but our 550i does great with lm-60's. and that feels a lot more powerful in low rpms. the M above 4k flies, below it's extremely tame.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

O.G. D-Wet said:


> plastidip or dublicolor black-chrome? ...maybe you will have to paint them chrome before you can use the black-chrome... or maybe the black-chrome finish is only meant for real chrome lol idk... i think a dark maroon or teal would look really cool on your black M


the duplicolors are basically tinted clears. also, for winters do something retarded. fluorescent yellow or pink.


----------

